# ¡¡ǝɯ ʇoƃ sǝıssnɐ ǝɥʇ



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

¡¡s,ןʇoq ʇıɯɯɐp
¡¡ʎɐpoʇ ɐʞɐɥɔ puɐ ǝɯ pǝןıɐu ɥsɐʇ puɐ uǝɹɹɐʍ pɐq ʍoɥ ǝʌǝıןǝq ʇ,uɐɔ ı
uɐıןɐɹʇsnɐ sʞooן ƃuıɥʇʎɹǝʌǝ ǝsnɐɔ 'pɐǝɥ ʎɯ oʇ ǝsoןɔ ooʇ ǝןʇʇıן ɐ ɟɟo ʇuǝʍ ʇsɐןq ǝɥʇ ʞuıɥʇ ı
¡sıɥʇ ʇɐ ʞooן










¡¿sı sıɥʇ ʇɐɥʍ ɐǝpı ou ǝʌɐɥ ı puɐ
˙˙˙ou ʇnq 'ןɐɯɹou oʇ ʞɔɐq oƃ ןןıʍ ƃuıɥʇʎɹǝʌǝ 'ʇı ɥƃnoɹɥʇ ʞooן ı ɟı ǝqʎɐɯ 'ʇɥƃnoɥʇ ı
¿¿ƃuıɥʇ sıɥʇ sı ɟʇʍ 'ʎןsnoıɹǝs










¡ɐʞɐɥɔ oʇ ʇuǝs ʎǝɥʇ ʇɐɥʇ ǝnʇɐʇs ǝɯosǝʍɐ sıɥʇ s,ǝɹǝɥʇ 'uǝɥʇ
˙uı ʇı ʇnd oʇ uıɐƃɐ ǝɔıɟɟo uɐ ǝʌɐɥ oʇ ʇıɐʍ ʇ,uɐɔ puɐ ʇı sǝʌoן ǝɥs 
¡ʇı sǝʌoן ǝɥs 'oʍʇ noʎ 'ʎןןɐǝɹ










sןɐıɹǝʇɐɯ ƃuıpןınq ǝıssnɐ ǝʌıʇɐu ɟo sǝןdɯɐxǝ ǝuıɟ ǝɯos s,ǝɹǝɥ puɐ


----------



## jessejava187 (Aug 25, 2009)

Great Bomb, But i dont understand what your saying lol


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

Thanks for the headache chris.

Way to go.

I assume this is Tashaz - but then again.... I also see my world spinning around me.


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

I don't feel so good after reading that.


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

Dammit BOTL's!!
I can't believe how bad Warren and Tash nailed me and Chaka today!!
I think the blast went off a little too close to my head cause everything looks Australian
Look at this!










And I have no idea what this is?!
I thought, maybe if I look through it, everything will go back to normal, but no...
SERIOUSLY, WTF is this thing??










The, there's this awesome statue that they sent to Chaka!
She loves it and can't wait to have an office again to put it in. 
Really, you two, she loves it.










AND! Here's some examples of some fine Aussie building materials


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Thanks. I had to stand on my friggin head to read this. Nice hit!


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

lol look at the tags on this thread

and very nice hit!


----------



## CaptainJeebes (Apr 26, 2008)

nice bomb! im wondering what that circle thing is too...


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

Thanks. I can read backwards on paper, screens not so much.



CaptainJeebes said:


> nice bomb! im wondering what that circle thing is too...


Turntable. The needle is also his avatar... yeah it took me like two months to figure that one out despite the Technics reference in the "Just Smoked"


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Yea all their crap is backwards and upside down. LOL


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

Yeah, there's a turntable... but, Tashaz sent me a metal ring thing (2nd pic) and I don't know what that is...

It came in a bag with 65VSS5923EL written on it, if that's any clue... ???


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Of Course!
After I hold my laptop upside down to read this thread in Aussie style, you post it in Nothern Hemispherian too! uke: :biggrin:

Congratulations on receiving the killa Bomb Chris:thumb:

Is that some sort of Mamadrop Bear with a "Tude"? 

Nice work Warzie n Tash! :wave: You got him but good! ound:


:rockon:


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

fiddlegrin said:


> Of Course!
> After I hold my laptop upside down to read this thread in Aussie style, you post it in Nothern Hemispherian too! uke: :biggrin:


That would have been the logical thing to do....


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Magnate said:


> Yeah, there's a turntable... but, Tashaz sent me a metal ring thing (2nd pic) and I don't know what that is...


Could it be a bushing or a shim? :ask:


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

fiddlegrin said:


> Could it be a bushing or a shim? :ask:


Maybe... I think there might be more Aussie bombs in the air right now... and once they land, they will have succeeded in sneaking the parts into the US in a sort of reverse trojan horse scheme to really hit us with Aussie Voltron!!


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

ROTFLMAO!!!!!! Love your work Chris. Eht latem gniht si a egnalf teksag, tsuj ni esac uoy welb eno. Didnt you read the note? Chaka, your very welcome, Chris, take that!

Part of the Tinman maybe? He does reside in Oz after all.


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Ahhhh, the ol "Flange gasket" gag!!! 

That's classic!!! :wave:



.


----------



## salmonfly (Nov 11, 2009)

An upsidedown Bomb, WTG you Aussies, Chris that will teach ya. 
Now put one in ya mouth and shut up or down, enjoy your smoke Sir!!


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

ROFL...awesome thread and when I turned my laptop over to read it I spilled my coffee...thx a bunch! Is that flange really an Australian dong ring of some sort? lol


----------



## bhxhhcz (May 30, 2010)

Nice bomb!!!


----------



## cigar loco (Jan 21, 2010)

Chris, at least when you torch this beauties smoke want get in your eye's !










Great post !

WTG !! Warren and Tash !!


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Even I'm confused now. LMAO.


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

Hey Warren, 

thanks again!! I did read the note... but I think I was consumed by wondering what was in Chaka's box all day that might offend her. I let her open it herself and no way is she offended. I'll get this gasket over to Smelvis ASAP! 

Don't worry, though... I don't have any plans to retaliate... :mischief:


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Cigary said:


> ROFL...awesome thread and when I turned my laptop over to read it I spilled my coffee...thx a bunch! Is that flange really an Australian dong ring of some sort? lol


Dude... I got some coffee in my sinus's now after reading this. :spit:

Warn a brotha' before you bring it like that!

BTW... Nice hit Magnate! Enjoy!


----------



## Esoteric (Jun 15, 2009)

Hahaha!!!! I was thinking it was some kinda cack ring two haha (j/k)

Great hit and AWESOME homage via the upside down text. 

You Aussies are pretty good...


----------



## kRaZe15 (Jan 25, 2010)

sweet hit there warren and tash. congrats to you chris. enjoy those fine smokes.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

fuente~fuente said:


> Dude... I got some coffee in my sinus's now after reading this. :spit:
> 
> Warn a brotha' before you bring it like that!
> 
> BTW... Nice hit Magnate! Enjoy!


And miss the coffee sinus enema? No warnings...you read things at your own risk. lol


----------



## grumpy1328 (May 9, 2010)

Could that ring be some kind of Aussie birth control device?????


----------



## grumpy1328 (May 9, 2010)

cigar loco said:


> Chris, at least when you torch this beauties smoke want get in your eye's !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This looks remarkably like my mother in law....


----------

